# Gnu GT board?



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey well i already have a board, but ive gotten into
the habit of buying snowboards that are on sale and
reselling them. i have a chance to get a a GNU GT for
about $100 board but while i was doing research, i found
out that the Gnu GT boards were made in china as kind of 
a joke to all the other companies that have all of their
boards made in china. so i dont know, it retails for
$270 and $100 seems like a good deal to me. but is that 
thing about them being made in china and being crap real?
i dont really care if they're made in china, i just care
about the performance of this board so i can resell it.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahahaha, don't worry about where it's made...


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i honestly dont care about where its made, since
im not using it myself anyway. but im worried that im
going to sell it, and the buyer is going to be displeased
with the quality and performance of the board.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Pssshhtt. Then the buyer should have done more research on the product before buying! There's only so much you as the seller can do about a product, before it becomes the responsibility of the buyer to know what they are doing.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Agreed, even if it's made in China, Gnu isn't going to put their name on it if it's crap, and on top of that the buyer should research the board. Besides even if they figure it out after you sell it to them and it is an issue for some reason, you didn't make the board so they should take that up with Gnu. If you can get it turned quick they can register the warranty under their name so if there is a problem they can get it repaired/replaced. :dunno:


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ahh yes. thank you very much for you help guys.
its super appriciated.


----------

